# (noch mehr) Abzocke am Telefon (als eh schon seit Jahren)



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2017)

https://www.rnz.de/wirtschaft/wirts...r-Telefon-Abzocke-nehmen-zu-_arid,282625.html

Highlight des Beitrags:
_Im ersten Quartal 2017 registrierte die Bundesnetzagentur mit fast 4200 schriftlichen Beschwerden pro Monat annähernd eine Verdopplung im Vergleich zum Vorjahr. *Die Behörde fordert mehr Befugnisse für die Verbraucher* und eine Dokumentationspflicht für die Arbeit der Call Center. *Der Dialogmarketingverband DDV lehnt eine Dokumentationspflicht ab* und verweist auf den freiwilligen Kodex der Branche zum Schutz gegen illegale Praktiken und Belästigung von Kunden.

Weitere *Rechtsverschärfungen seien ein "Irrweg"* und e*ntzögen dem seriös und redlich betriebenen Telefonmarketing wirtschaftlich den Boden*, sagt ein Sprecher. 
_
aua


----------



## jupp11 (17 Juni 2017)

Bleibt  offen, ob es wirklich mehr "Telefonabzocke" gibt oder ob die Betroffenen mehr und besser informiert und sensibilisiert sind und   sich daher vermehrt  an das BMI wenden. 4200 Beschwerden sind bezogen auf die vermutlich millionenfachen Nerv/abzockanrufe ein sehr kleines  (repräsentatives?) Indiz.  
Hören auflegen oder gar nicht abnehmen  ( inbesonder wenn man im Display  eine  unbekannte  Anrufsnummer sieht ) ist noch immer der einfachste Weg. (Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung)


----------



## hauseltr (18 Juni 2017)

_*seriös und redlich betriebenen Telefonmarketing*

Wie, Telefonmarketing kann man auch seriös und redlich betreiben?

Das ist doch ein Widerspruch in sich, denn wer will diese Anrufe schon?_


----------



## jupp11 (18 Juni 2017)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/news/wir....urn-newsml-dpa-com-20090101-170615-99-859710


> 15. Juni 2017 13:54
> Klagen über Telefon-Abzocke nehmen zu
> .....
> .....
> 210 Anrufe in nur fünf Tagen meldete in einem früheren Fall ein völlig entnervter Telefonkunde - die Anrufernummer wurde zwangsabgeschaltet. Dagegen haben die Unternehmen in ihrem Branchenkodex eine Höchstgrenze eingeführt: Pro Kampagne darf dieselbe "Zielperson" nicht mehr als drei Mal täglich und 15 Mal pro Woche angerufen werden.


https://www.ddv.de/alle-news-kachel...loesung-als-vermeintliches-heilmittel-ab.html


> "Wir werden uns massiv dafür einsetzen, dass der Irrweg weiterer Gesetzesverschärfungen vermieden wird und der Fokus auf die Verbesserung der Durchsetzung bestehenden Rechts gelegt wird", so Tapp. Der DDV ruft dazu auf, sich die bereits 2009 eingehend geführte Diskussion vor Augen zu führen, um nicht durch immer wieder gleiche Diskussionen Zeit in der konkreten Bekämpfung von Telefonbetrügereien zu verlieren


blablabla.....
und mehr zu dem Thema: https://www.google.de/#q=seriös+++redlich+betriebenes+Telefonmarketing


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2017)

Am Telefon macht's Zappzerrapp
Bedankt Euch mal bei Patrick Tapp
der labert für den DDV
und unsereins ärgert sich grau


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (20 Juni 2017)

Wer sich fragt, wie die Telefon-Abzockbranche an "frische" Nutzerdaten, also Mobil-Nr. + Name + Geburtsdatum, kommt, der sollte sich die unheimliche Datensammelwut einschließlich dem nachdrücklichen Begehren nach Verifizierung der echten Identität der sogenannten "sozialen" Netzwerke - namentlich Faxenbuch - vor Augen führen.

Es läßt sich belegen, dass Faxenbuch Datensätze von Mitgliedern an Telefonabzocker verkauft haben muss, da im vorliegenden Fall die Mobilnummmer ausschließlich für das sehr nachdrückliche Verlangen nach Identitätsverifizierung genutzt wurde, die Nr. im Profil aber immer verborgen war.

Auf Hinweis und Nachfrage, wie es dazu kommen konnte, reagierte Faxenbuch wie gewohnt, nämlich gar nicht. 

Man kann nur davor warnen, "echte" Daten in der schönen bunten virtuellen Welt zu verwenden.


----------

